# Lip Brush: 318 or 316? Which one is the better brush?



## Summer (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi all!

I am hoping that someone can give me thoughts on which brush is the better choice. I want one that will give a smooth sharp lip line. I really prefer the 306 lip brush, but it's not convenient to take with me in my purse. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oonie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have (2) 318 and one 316. I like the 318 better. With my 316 some of the brush hairs are sticking out, I guess from me not being extra careful when replacing the cap. The 318 is retractable, and I don't have that problem.


----------



## Summer (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks!!


----------

